# English



## lilliput91 (Oct 27, 2013)

Hi,
İm student in Turkey and while i find one to one english lesson, i found this site.
I'm looking for English teachers. (american or british)

I went to the course but it was not enough. Courses only money trap.

My level pre intermediate.

Do you have that may help in this regard?


----------

